# Z24 has a rod knock



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I made my morning drive this morning without any noises. An hour later I get in my truck to grab some stuff from the store and as soon as I got on the highway I hear a knocking noise. So I go back to the shop and located the noise. Its definately in the block. It only knocks when you press on the gas. I also see evidence of a spun bearing on the dip stick. SO that engine has had it. Its sad that it only had but 61k original miles on it. But anyways my concerns are that the Z24i is an impossible engine to find in JDM form. And the only thing I found was a short block on egay for 400. Does anybody have any sources that I can get a JDM engine from? I want to do an SR20 swap but I dont know where to start. I NEED my truck. Whats the easiest swap I can do?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the easiest would be to drop another Z24 in it... do the SR20 at a later date


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

first check the fly wheel and bottom pulleys to see if they are loose..

i have z24 long blocks for sale


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Its definately a rod knock because its in the block and I see very small shavings on the dip stick. I really wanna swap to the VG30i. Will the Z24 tranny work or would I need the v6 tranny? I would like all the info on that swap because words on the street here its a fairly simple change over. :balls:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

engine and trans .ecm and complete harness.
front brake upgrade and gas tank .
drive shaft..


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I thought the wiring harness would work and it was just plug and play? And I forgot about Nissans dumbass fuel pumps that you have to switch out everytime you do an engine swap. Will the Pathfinder VG30i fit into the engine bay?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

yes..,....


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Will the newer KA24 bolt in without mods? I got somebody wanting to sell me one for very cheap and im not sure if its going to bolt up. I know Ill have to switch out the harness and everything. I am just looking for something new and different instead of the old Z24i.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the ka will bolt in.. u must bring the ka 's motor mounts..

the z24 is a far superior engine. imo..

the ka t-chain must be changed every 120 t0 170 k miles .the z24 does not need to have the chain replaced unless damaged..

i have well over 500 k miles on my z24 engine..it has never been seperated ...


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

If you really want to do a swap, these guys have a warehouse of just about any jdm engine. A friend has purchased an engine/tranny works good. I don't think they have a site [email protected]


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have engines as well...


----------

